# How have you handled goodbye's?



## Whatinthe (Apr 27, 2012)

Well my wife is moving half way across the country Monday morning. Just contemplating how to handle goodbye to someone I've know and loved for over 20 years and might never see again.


----------



## soconfused1984 (Apr 19, 2012)

i think it will hurt no matter what, take it day by day and don't get stuck thinking about her over and over, whenever you caught yourself thinking of her change your mind to something else, get distracted, go out, do something you really like, etc. etc. i've never been in your situation but that is what i would consider doing... =/


----------



## Whatinthe (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess I should have been more clear. I mean the part where she actually gets in the car and leaves for good. I don't think see ya will cut it.


----------



## soconfused1984 (Apr 19, 2012)

oh!! how about a hug, great to have you in my life, i'll miss you or something...i say whatever comes from your heart to say that very moment is good =)


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

"I hope he is worth it, because I don't think he'll love and take care of you like I did." ???

No hugging, just turn around and walk away.


----------



## Downandsad (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd say everything I have always wanted to say and never did, what do you have to lose?? I don't think I could watch that happen--I'd probably put it all in a letter!! But then again I'm very emotional!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I would say goodbye by seizing every nickel and dime I could and lock them away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh then I would change my phone move and never accept any contact from what amounts to a dead person ever again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm with Shaggy on this one.

This woman has just abandoned you. Find out what it takes (# of years) to have her declared legally dead.

Go dark on her, change all your numbers and MOVE!


----------

